# Fw 190 A3 Going home



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 28, 2009)

On march 9th me and 5 others from the norwegian armed forces museum went over to Florida to pick up the Fw 190 Black 3 that has been restored by White One foundation for static display. The Fw 190 is now on its way home in a container and iw ould like to thank Mark Timken and his team for great support and a well done job the last 5 years the Fw has been in USA 
when it arrives in Norway it will be reasembled ( it took us three days to disasemble it and pack it for shipping ) and painted and go on display


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 28, 2009)

the team from Norway..from left
Birger Larsen ( Bodø museum)
Anders Utgaard ( major and curator of armed forces museum )
Tor Olsen ( Bodø Museum )
Jack farstad ( flight engineer school )
Guttorm Fjeldstad ( gardermoen Museum )
Ole Sigurd Sørensen ( NCO )

to bad the Fw 190 dident leave with the glory it arrived..By C-130 5 years ago some pictures from the trip over to USA with the C-130. that was a looooong flight..we used 2 days to get there..with stops at Iceland, new foundland and finally St Joseph AF Base in usa where it was shipped with truck to White One foundation


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent !!! THX for sharing.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 28, 2009)

DAMN! where in Florida? I woulda been there!

.


----------



## Amsel (Mar 28, 2009)

She's is a beauty! It is almost surreal to see such a rare and magnificant predator.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 28, 2009)

in kisseemee. they have a newbuildt D-9 there also ( in a private hangar usually closed..) but in the next years White One foundation will restore their F-8 to flyable condition and fly it in usa with original BMW 801 engine ..
( this engine was found in a crate in Norway and been stored since the war..never used and in mint condition ) the White one foundation got the engine in return for restoring the norwegian Fw 190
but right now the fuselage for the F-8 is at gosshawk and the wings are under construction so not much to see there right now.. but there is still a lot to see in warbirds adevtures hangars there and lots of Fw 190 relics..including whole wings with original paint remaining from a wreck out of russia


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree Amsel  its one of the most lovely fighters from WW2 
just to show the quality of the work from white one foundation.

now its bedtime in Norway  waaaaaaaaaaay past bedtime..its 5am


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

Great stuff, she is a beauty. Looking forward to seeing her set up again in Norway.


----------



## imalko (Mar 29, 2009)

Awsome! Thanks for sharing!
I'm looking forward to see more pictures when she is reassembled and painted in Norway.


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great to see a beautiful plane put back together. Too bad she wont fly though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

fantastic stuff Guttorm, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great news
is there any chance you could scale the BMW801 photo down, I'd love to get a proper look at it


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2009)

That's one beautiful warbird! One of my all time favorites, even got a print of one hanging over my fireplace (Keith Ferris' "A Test of Courage").

So few of them still around. Can't wait to see her back in Norway! 

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

What a beautiful airplane. I'm sure White One did a fantastic job restoring her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool thank you for sharing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool!

I was at kisseemee in the early 90s. Impressive place.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 29, 2009)

i forgot to make the engine pictures smaller..maybe one of our moderators could do that for me..or i can always repost them smaller.

glad you liked the info


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Herre's a resize of the engine...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic, mate! With everyone else, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

Verkar som en tripp till Norge ar ett maste i framtiden...! 
Looks like a trip to Norway is a must in the future...!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the shots


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2009)

Great stuff there Guttorm, she looks great, Any idea on the final paint job!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 30, 2009)

this is how she will look when painted


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice!!!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2009)

You are one lucky [email protected] Guttorm!! Fantastic!


----------



## sk3tch (Mar 31, 2009)

It's so cool to see my favorite ww2 fighter being restored. Thanks for sharing!


----------

